
Rust 1.34.2 - pietroalbini
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/05/14/Rust-1.34.2.html
======
wongarsu
> The Error::type_id method was recently stabilized as part of Rust 1.34.0.
> This point release destabilizes it

So in summary a feature that was stable for 3 days is taken back for further
bugfixing. A bit unfortunate but given the very short timeframe where it was
stable the impact should be minimal.

~~~
josteink
The best bugs are short-lived bugs.

~~~
nudq
The worst kind of stability is short-lived stability.

~~~
mk_chan
Still better than hidden instability

------
xvilka
By the way, does anyone know any success stories of using Rust for writing
business logic/software?

~~~
nicolashahn
[https://www.figma.com/blog/rust-in-production-at-
figma/](https://www.figma.com/blog/rust-in-production-at-figma/)

